
Is Productized Consulting *Really* a Good Fit for Your Business? - jpelker
http://item-9.com/productized-consulting-good-fit-business/
======
jpelker
In the end, I think productized consulting is simply a way to charge
less...for the same amount of work (out of guilt, maybe?)

